# Googly Eyes 2x2x2 | SILLY BUILDS S1 EP2



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello everyone!
This week I am doing a "Silly Builds" video series on youtube, where I present a unique silly build everyday. 

For day 2 I built the Google Eyes 2x2x2.

I glued hundreds of little googly eyes onto a 2x2 






I hope you enjoy


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

Lol this is so creepy... Now you can sleep knowing a 2x2 will always be watching...

@ProStar  Bump


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Lol this is so creepy... Now you can sleep knowing a 2x2 will always be watching...
> 
> @ProStar  Bump



Didn't say bump doesn't count


----------



## GanMan (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi Nice Cube Pretty Funny So Whats
The Purpose of This Thread Why Cant You Just Make A Thread Dedicated
To Silly Cubing Stuff Just Asking Have A Nice Day How Do You Solve It


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Didn't say bump doesn't count


It says it in white.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> It says it in white.



It didn't before


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It didn't before


How do you know?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> How do you know?



Oh, nvm, it's in my quote. The BrodoBumpers already won anyway


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Oh, nvm, it's in my quote. The BrodoBumpers already won anyway


*Me pretending like quotes don't show edits*

Well, I edited it 10 seconds after I posted so there's no way you saw it like that anyway.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

GanMan said:


> Hi Nice Cube Pretty Funny So Whats
> The Purpose of This Thread Why Cant You Just Make A Thread Dedicated
> To Silly Cubing Stuff Just Asking Have A Nice Day How Do You Solve It


is it just me or does this look like the amazon title of a speedcube?


----------

